# exhausts



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

hey guys im buying a new exhaust for my 99 griz 600 and i was wondering what three slip on exhuasts sound better and makes more hp? its between an hmf utility supertrapp mudslinger and a fmf powerline. thanks for answersd


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

i just installed an HMF slip-on and my bike has way more take off power and it sounds mean IMO, i also installed the bigger jet with it


----------

